# San Bernardino area - California



## dreday

If you live within rancho Cucamonga and Glendora, let me know, even Ontario or Fontana.


----------



## wearyone

dreday said:


> If you live within rancho Cucamonga and Glendora, let me know, even Ontario or Fontana.


I live in Riverside and would be interested in joining a local support group. Is there one formed already, or are you just trying to get one started? Irene in Riverside


----------



## deedoll909

im in san bernardino ca. looking for friends for support.


----------



## toughjourney

I live in Chino, California. (I'm on the border of Ontario).Did you have any luck starting a group in the Inland Empire?


----------

